# 625 UHF remote



## wwomack (Aug 11, 2005)

I just got the 625 DVR from Dish. I'm very happy with it so far except that the second room remote (UHF) doesn't seem to have the range I expected. It works in the bedroom but only in the front half. If I lay back on the bed I can't control the receiver.

Is there anyway to increase the signal strength or make the remote work a little better?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

It may help to re-position the UHF antenna (on the back or the 625). Sometimes positioning it straight up (as the installers often position it) is not the best solution. 

If that doesn't solve your problem it might help to move the UHF antenna a little distance from the 625. To do that you need a short coax cable and a "F to F" connector. Usually a higher location is better but you need to try different positions until you find one that is reliable for you.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

If it still isn't to your liking, just locate the antenna in the room where tv2 is. To do this take the antenna off the receiver, and the backfeed line off. Now, take two short cables and run them into the double side of a two-way splitter, then plug the backfeed into the single side of the splitter. You have just combined the antenna and backfeed to a single line. Now, at the tv2 location, take the cable off the tv and put the line into another two-way splitter. Put the antenna on one of the splitter outputs and a short cable from the other output to the tv. You have just made your life more enjoyable, because the uhf signal now only needs to travel in the same room.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

It sounded crazy at first, but I decided to give bigrick's idea a try in order to fix my remote problem with TV2 on the other side of the house 1 floor above. I was happily surprised that this setup works flawlessly. I've read some old posts on this topic where it was suggested something similar be done using diplexers or uhf/vhf high low splitters. That is not necessary. All that was needed was two standard splitter/combiners from radioshack. The video on TV2 suffered no video loss from the splits and the remote signal passes back to the receiver perfectly even over 60 ft of old RG-59 cable.


----------

